# n'en faire qu'à sa tête



## Marlluna

Buenas tardes a todos.
Conozco la expresión y la traduzco por "hace lo que le da la gana". Mi pregunta es: ¿resulta coloquial o no? ¿se os ocurre otra traducción?
Muchas gracias


----------



## Víctor Pérez

A mí sí me parece coloquial. Una pequeña variante podría ser *hace lo que le viene en gana*, que, a mi entender, parece menos coloquial. 

También existe la posibilidad de decir *hace lo que le parece*, aún menos coloquial.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Otra posibilidad: actuar a su antojo.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Marlluna

"Hace lo que le viene en gana" también me parece coloquial. "Hace lo que le parece" y "Actúa a su antojo" me parecen perfectas. Gracias.


----------



## mamimitsan

Bonjour,

J'ai une question sur la signification d'une phrase " on en fait pas qu'à sa tête" qu'est-ce que ça veut dire?  si vous pourriez me donner la traduction en espagnol encore mieux!

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola, *Mamimitsan*:

La respuesta la tienes al alcance de la mano: ¡clic!


----------



## GURB

Il n'en fait qu'à sa tête= *actúa como Pedro por su casa.*
Si te puede servir...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Se recurre a _Pedro, _*Gurb*, cuando alguien entra en algún sitio sin miramiento alguno: *entró en mi despacho como Pedro por su casa.
*
*Il n'en fait qu'à sa tête* significa más bien *hace lo que le da la gana*, tal y como aparece en el diccionario usado por WR.


----------



## GURB

Hola Víctor
Tanto tiempo. Por cierto tienes razón en lo de "entrar como Pedro...".
Recuerdo que "como Pedro por su casa" = "con entera libertad o llaneza" y puede ir precedido por verbos como salir/ pasearse/ pasar/ andar...y también* actuar.
Actuar como Pedro por su casa*= agir à sa guise, suivant son bon plaisir, donc ça me semble assez bien correspondre à _n'en faire qu'à sa tête._


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour GURB:

Je suis de l'avis de Víctor, les deux expressions sont différentes: entrer comme dans un moulin (como Pedro en su casa, c'est ne pas se sentir gêné, oui c'est ça, c'est l'idée de sans-gêne). Alors que n'en faire qu'à sa tête c'est se foutre des avis contraires, ne pas écouter les autres, etc: hacer lo que te da gana, pasar de la gente, actuar a tu antojo.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Gringo6391

*fais donc à ta tête* 
Hola foro! Hay una expresión o coloquial para decir " ça fait trois fois que je te dis de faire cela,ah!fais donc à ta tête! " en castellano.

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Tina.Irun

Podrías utilizar: ¡Haz lo que te dé la gana!


----------



## Mariest

Tina Iglesias said:


> Podrías utilizar: ¡Haz lo que te dé la gana!


 

Diria igual


----------



## David GRG

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Buenas noches:

Me gustaría que me ayudaráis a traducir la expresión en negrita del siguiente fragmento, de un ensayo:

"La repentance de Jean-Paul II est un phénomène inoüi et absolument imprévisible, mené peut-être en partie contre la Curie romaine. Ce pape, on le sait aujurd'hui, *n'en faisait qu'à sa tête*!"

Espero que haya suficiente contexto. El autor tiene una posición favorable al papa, por si sirve de algo. Seguro que es fácil, pero estoy atascado.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda, 

David


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
La expresión es "n'en faire qu'à sa tête" - ver aquí la explicación: http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cache:J2TXRPVPz4sJ:www.linternaute.com/expression/langue-francaise/299/n-en-faire-qu-a-sa-tete/+%22n%27en+faire+qu%27a+sa+t%C3%AAte%22+hacer&cd=1&hl=es&ct=clnk 
En este caso, diría que *actuaba a su antojo*" - ver este interesante glosario de UFS, páginas 487-488 - http://www.cervantesvirtual.com/servlet/SirveObras/12475179872392730254679/014551.pdf


----------



## David GRG

Tina, muchas gracias, por las referencias y, sobre todo, por la tesis de un tema que me interesa mucho. Saludo, 

DGRG


----------



## SISTERINA

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola:
Alguien podría ayudarme con esta frase?

Il reprit son activité précédante: fixer définitivemnte ce bon sapin qui *n'en faisait qu'a sa tête. *Et cette fois, il y parvint  .

Es un arbol de navidad que está inclinado y una persona intenta sujertarlo
Alguien me puede corregir la traducción?: gracias anticipadas

Volvió a su actividad anterior: sujetar definitivamente este buen pino *que no hace más que cabecear*. Y esta vez él lo consiguió.

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## hual

SISTERINA said:


> Hola:
> Alguien podría ayudarme con esta frase?
> 
> Il reprit son activité précédante: fixer définitivemnte ce bon sapin qui *n'en faisait qu'a sa tête. *Et cette fois, il y parvint .
> 
> Es un arbol de navidad que está inclinado y una persona intenta sujertarlo
> Alguien me puede corregir la traducción?: gracias anticipadas
> 
> Volvió a su actividad anterior: sujetar definitivamente este buen pino *que no hace más que cabecear*. Y esta vez él lo consiguió.
> 
> Un saludo y gracias


 
... que no *hacía* más que cabecear.


----------



## Paquita

En efecto este árbol está cabeceando.. pero no es lo que te dice el texto original..

En faire à sa tête = hacer lo que se le antoja a uno, según su fantasía, sin obedecer las recomendaciones o las órdenes

o según nuestro diccionario:


> *tête*
> 
> f
> 1. n'en faire qu'à sa t. fig hacer alguien lo que le da la gana;


http://www.wordreference.com/fres/t%C3%AAte


----------



## SISTERINA

Gracias, Paquita y perdón porque no lo había encontrado... ¡y mira que me leí las entradas!... lo siento  
Saludos dominicales


----------



## Mariaencarna

GURB said:


> Recuerdo que "como Pedro por su casa" = "con entera libertad o llaneza" y puede ir precedido por verbos como salir/ pasearse/ pasar/ andar...y también* actuar.
> Actuar como Pedro por su casa*= agir à sa guise, suivant son bon plaisir, donc ça me semble assez bien correspondre à _n'en faire qu'à sa tête._


Buenas a todos, yo estoy de acuerdo con Víctor y Gévy en que "como Pedro por su casa" tiene el sentido de actuar sin cortarse lo más mínimo, con entera confianza y libertad, mientras que "n'en faire qu'à sa tête" indica más bien empecinamiento en hacer la propia voluntad sin atender a razones, es decir: hacer lo que a uno le da la real gana, dicho coloquialmente.

Salud


----------



## cathericcs

Hola gracias por ayudarme. Estoy con un texto que habla sobre el cuerpo y el mundo contemporáneo. La frase es asi:"le corps s'émancipe, il n'_*en fait plus qu'á sa tête.*_."
¿Puedo traducir: "...el cuerpo se emancipa y hace a su libre albedrío..."? entiendo que no me refiero al mismo tema que el autor
Ayuda por favor, mil gracias


----------

